# Rolling cart for all the books and codes recommendation



## wannabeSE (Jul 26, 2019)

I just want to ask those who took the exam if they have a rolling cart for all these books and codes


----------



## Ranger1316 (Jul 26, 2019)

I took Transportation but a good rolling cart is a good idea. I would recommend a folding luggage cart with milk crates.

I took a full size hand truck with folding teacher carts and it was a bear to get around.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jul 26, 2019)

I used (2) large plastic bins that you get from Home Depot/Lowes.  One for codes, one for study guides and other materials.  Any more than that you are probably bringing too much. 

Used a mid-grade hand truck to get them from the car to the exam table.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jul 26, 2019)

I used my husband's rigid tool box and snap on crate.


----------



## deviationz (Jul 26, 2019)

I am constantly amazed at the discussions about what rolling carts did you use, what calculator did you use? Am I the only one that thinks it has zero bearing on the end goal?


----------



## Ranger1316 (Jul 26, 2019)

deviationz said:


> I am constantly amazed at the discussions about what rolling carts did you use, what calculator did you use? Am I the only one that thinks it has zero bearing on the end goal?


Being comfortable and organized on test day makes a big difference. Calculator is more preference tho.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jul 26, 2019)

deviationz said:


> I am constantly amazed at the discussions about what rolling carts did you use, what calculator did you use? Am I the only one that thinks it has zero bearing on the end goal?


Knowing where everything is at, especially for the code heavy structural exam, was a huge time saver.  Being able to work out of the bins while studying helped me mentally prepare.  Is it silly to think about how you are going to transport your materials?  Maybe. One of the guys who took the exam in my session brought all his stuff thrown wily-nilly into a laundry basket.  He still passed, but I sure felt a lot better about my material being semi organized - certainly made it easier to find things during the exam, which lessened my stress a little.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 26, 2019)

deviationz said:


> I am constantly amazed at the discussions about what rolling carts did you use, what calculator did you use? Am I the only one that thinks it has zero bearing on the end goal?


True. But that is one less thing to worry about or have to struggle with when you are already stressed out for the exam.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 26, 2019)

vhab49_PE said:


> Knowing where everything is at, especially for the code heavy structural exam, was a huge time saver.  Being able to work out of the bins while studying helped me mentally prepare.  Is it silly to think about how you are going to transport your materials?  Maybe. One of the guys who took the exam in my session brought all his stuff thrown wily-nilly into a laundry basket.  He still passed, but I sure felt a lot better about my material being semi organized - certainly made it easier to find things during the exam, which lessened my stress a little.


I probably was one of those. Not a laundry basket but i rolled in with a suitcase full of all the references. The arrangement was less based on ease to find and more based on making sure they don't tear each other when I rolled the bag vertically.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jul 26, 2019)

deviationz said:


> I am constantly amazed at the discussions about what rolling carts did you use, what calculator did you use? Am I the only one that thinks it has zero bearing on the end goal?


You seem like a joy to be around.

If the goal is to find out what is the best way to transport about 100 lbs of materials, or possibly the most efficient calculator to use than this conversation has a huge 'bearing' on that goal.  

The problem isn't that this thread has or doesn't have bearing on some end goal, its that everyone else has already skipped the step of acknowledgement that the end goal is presumably passing the test, and thus has moved on to discuss means and methods to that end. 

So, I'm constantly amazed that a person on a forum that exists for the sole reason of taking a passing a test fails to realize that everyone else is here for that same reason.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jul 26, 2019)

I was looking at some pelican cases, its a good excuse to some spend money on them.  Otherwise, I have 2-24" rollers that I'll likely use.  I'm not completely ruling out one of those red wagons either.


----------



## User1 (Jul 27, 2019)

I was impressed by those fold up wagons people had. I thought they were brilliant. I'll probably buy one and bring my books in a rolling suitcase and transfer them to the wagon during exam. It lifts them from being on the ground (we only get a half table) which is helpful to me bc I'm tall!


----------



## tenguy23 (Jul 27, 2019)

In addition to whatever roll-cart I chose at the time, I made sure to make a "layout" sheet &amp; taped it to the box lid so I always knew which book went where &amp; to make sure I had everything before I left (think of it as a "plan" view looking at the bindings as you plop these into your cart/box). I'm terrible with piles of books &amp; the hodge-podge of materials; this helped me make sure I was organized entering/leaving the exam room (it helped with lugging materials between home &amp; work too). If you borrow books from work/friends, it doubles as a nice visual checklist too.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jul 27, 2019)

I like these to the tune of 3 for 75 bucks.

https://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-9745BLU/Totes-Plastic-Storage-Boxes/Round-Trip-Totes-252-x-155-x-11-Blue


----------



## Titleistguy (Jul 27, 2019)

I have a query for anyone that's taken this.  Are we allowed to bring book end?


----------



## User1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> I have a query for anyone that's taken this.  Are we allowed to bring book end?


Depends on the proctor. You're not allowed to have a row of books lined up fully across your desk (they need to be able to see you taking the exam) but maybe for a short line of books could be ok.


----------



## wannabeSE (Jul 28, 2019)

curious how much space you have.. . how long is the table and how far is the other guy from where you sit? considering we have so many thick books, i would prefer it spread than stacked..


----------



## User1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Sometimes you get a whole 8ft table. I only had half of an 8ft table. I would only count on a 4'x2-2.5' space just in case.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jul 29, 2019)

If anyone decides on using an open top crate, make sure you have a blanket or tarp in your car. My 1st attempt i used a milk crate, got to exam site and it was raining out. Luckily I had 1 of my daughters blankets 8n the car that I used to cover the top and keep my stuff dry. My 2nd attempt I switched to a luggage bag to keep it try and make it easier to move. If you go with just 1 crate, make sure you bring some kind of cart with you. It may seem manageable when you lift it, or put it in the car, but it can be brutal if you have to carry it long distance from parking area to exam site.


----------

